# Fare lo sborone



## femmejolie

M'hanno detto che fare lo sborone significa fare il bello/fico/gradasso,
ma non ho trovato questo termine su nessun vocabolario.
Forse è dialettale ? E' stranno perché ho trovato un sacco di risultati su Google:
Fare lo sborone


----------



## sabrinita85

Non è dialettale.
È semplicemente gergale.
Penso si usi un po' in tutta Italia.

Vedi qui o più in generale qui.

Edit: guarda anche qui.


----------



## femmejolie

Grazie per questi link. Ma comunque mi sembra stranno che nessun vocabolario lo riporti.
 Senza voler cadere in off-topic, vorrei sottolineare solamente che Tirarsela ha un altro significato completamente diverso in Spagna, è un falso amico.


----------



## runningman

Credo che abbia avuto origine nel nord Italia e che negli ultimi anni si sia diffuso nel resto del paese.
Dalle mie parti (Sicilia) è conosciuto come modo di dire, ma non viene usato abitualmente, se non qualche volta con tono ironico.


----------



## el_sime

credo sia originariamente emiliano-romagnolo.


----------



## gabrigabri

La prima volta l'ho sentito in Tv (Zelig??)


----------



## infinite sadness

Io invece non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## vikgigio

'Fare lo sborone' è un'espressione regionale (credo veneta) per dire "darsi delle arie", "tirarsela" eccetera.
Al sud non si usa. La conosciamo perché la sentiamo in tv, ma non la usiamo se non per imitare un settentrionale.


----------



## Helevorn

Qua a modena si usa da sempre.. "tirérsla àd méno" lo dice anche mio nonno.. e "fér àl sburòun" lo stesso..


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Mi hanno detto che fare lo sborone significa fare il bello/fico/gradasso,
> ma non ho trovato questo termine su nessun vocabolario.
> Forse è dialettale ? E' strano perché ho trovato un sacco di risultati su Google:
> Fare lo sborone





femmejolie said:


> Grazie per questi link. Ma comunque mi sembra strano che nessun vocabolario lo riporti.
> Senza voler cadere in off-topic, vorrei sottolineare solamente che Tirarsela ha un altro significato completamente diverso in Spagna, è un falso amico.



_Fare lo sborone_ è usato tantissimo in Trentino.


----------



## claudine2006

vikgigio said:


> 'Fare lo sborone' è un'espressione regionale (credo veneta) per dire "darsi delle arie", "tirarsela" eccetera.
> Al sud non si usa. La conosciamo perché la sentiamo in tv, ma non la usiamo se non per imitare un settentrionale.


Confermo che al Sud non si usa. Io, tra l'altro, non l'ho neanche mai sentita.


----------



## valy822

Anche io non l'ho mai sentito usare qui.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Helevorn said:


> Qua a modena si usa da sempre.. "tirérsla àd méno" lo dice anche mio nonno.. e "fér àl sburòun" lo stesso..


 

Confermo. I miei genitori sono delle tue zone e mi hanno specificato che _sburòun_ (italianizzato in _sborone_) significa "sbruffone" (chi racconta fanfaronate).


----------



## *Vegan*

So che ha una origine settentrionale, comunque l'ho spesso sentito qui a Roma.


----------



## Odette

Il termine è ampiamente usato nel Veneto ed è, appunto, sinonimo di sbruffone.
Evito deliberatamente l'etimologia!


----------



## Feder

Io invece,in provincia di Napoli,l'ho sentito abbastanza volte.


----------



## femmejolie

Feder said:


> Io invece,in provincia di Napoli,l'ho sentito abbastanza volte.


 


valy822 said:


> Anche io non l'ho mai sentito usare qui.


Ma voi due siete della regione Campania?


----------



## Piperita Patty

Ciao a tutti.
A Bologna "fare lo sborone" è un'espressione di uso quotidiano, con il significato riportato nei post precedenti, ma penso si usi molto in quasi tutta l'Emilia Romagna.


----------



## ...the wind...

Credo che sia diventato un termine molto conosciuto grazie a Zelig(il comico Oriano Ferrari lo utilizza per scherzare Michael Schumacher o meglio "Sùchmaker" come lo definisce lui XD).
Difficile per ora trovarlo in un vocabolario...magari fra un po' di tempo....


----------



## arirossa

Appena lo vedo scritto, me lo sento subito nelle orecchie con tipico accento bolognese... Anche se parecchio usato in tutto il nord e ormai diffuso un po' dappertutto grazie alla tv, l'origine dovrebbe essere proprio in Emilia-Romagna.


----------



## gabrigabri

arirossa said:


> Appena lo vedo scritto, me lo sento subito nelle orecchie con tipico accento bolognese... Anche se parecchio usato in tutto il nord e ormai diffuso un po' dappertutto grazie alla tv, l'origine dovrebbe essere proprio in Emilia-Romagna.



Io lo sento spesso pronunciato tipo "j francese" al posto della "s":
"j"borone. È la pronuncia romagnola??


----------



## rocamadour

gabrigabri said:


> Io lo sento spesso pronunciato tipo "j francese" al posto della "s":
> "j"borone. È la pronuncia romagnola??


Esatto!


----------



## Gattafee

Sinceramente penso abbia avuto origine nel nord-est (= Trentino, Veneto, Friuli) e poi si sia diffuso nel resto d'Italia. Nel nord-est sono usati tanti altri termini ed espressioni con la stessa radice che invece non si sentono dire fuori da quest'area.


----------



## pizzi

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=333346&highlight=sborone

tema già trattato...


----------



## papocchio

Il termine deriva da un'espressione del Romagnolo, il dialetto della mia regione L'Emilia Romagna, ed in particolare della parte est, la Romagna.
Il termine "sborone" deriva da "sbora", che non è proprio un termine fine, dato che indica lo sperma maschile.
Per quanto riguarda il significato, confermo quelli già riportati, vale a dire fare lo sbruffone/il gradasso.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Sì qui a Firenze si sente spesso. Sento anche dire: fa ì boss (o in fiorentino: I' BOSSE), fa ì ganella, fa ì bomber.


----------



## nikis

Io a Roma l'ho sentito abbastanza spesso!


----------



## olaszinho

Ho avuto modo di sentire quest'espressione alcune volte, soprattutto da parte di persone molto giovani. Personalmente a me suona un po' volgare, forse per certe assonanze; non l'ho mai usata e credo di non farlo nemmeno in futuro.


----------



## elena73

Anche dalle mie parti si usa. Sicuramente la radice è una parola volgare, ma rende proprio l'idea e mi fa terribilmente ridere. Insomma fra amici si usa per prendersi in giro, è simpatico. 
La diffusione qua è dovuta a Zelig.


----------

